# Calendrier partagé



## pepitas (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour. J'ai un calendrier partagé avec mon mari. Quand je crée un nouvel événement il reçoit une notification. Quand lui en crée un j'en reçois pas, le rendez-vous est inscrit mais si je tombe pas dessus par hasard je suis pas au courant.
Depuis quelques semaines je reçois une notification quand il modifie ou supprime un rendez-vous mais toujours pas quand il en crée un. Une idée poirquoi ?
Merci....


----------



## Joe_McFray (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir, 
dans l'application calendrier (sous iOS), il faut aller dans calendrier (au milieu en bas), puis cliquer sur le i entouré en face du calendrier partagé concerné et vérifier que soit activées les alertes et les notifications.


----------



## pepitas (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir,
Merci pour la réponse.
C'est le cas et malgré tout cela ne fonctionne pas malheureusement


----------



## Joe_McFray (9 Octobre 2016)

Et les alertes par défaut ? Sont elles activées ?


----------



## lome_bbrr (10 Octobre 2016)

@pepitas j'ai exactement le même problème. Je pense que c'est parce que je synchronise des calendriers en @gmail.com et non pas @icloud.com
Tout est pourtant bien activé, notifications et tout et tout. Ca me fait ça depuis que j'ai commencé à utiliser du gmail en calendrier sous iPhone 6 (et depuis 6S et 7, que je configure en nouvel iphone à chaque fois).
Je suppose qu'Apple se garde quelques fonctionnalités qui marchent bien uniquement avec ses services icloud.
ou alors c'est vraiment pas de bol...


----------

